# Jmugleston's Pic Thread



## Jmugleston (Aug 2, 2009)

Due to an issue with people "borrowing" my photos without permission (on a different site), my other thread no longer has pics on it. (Mods if you can delete my other ad that no longer has any photos, I'd appreciate it). 

These are all indoor pics, so to counteract that fact that the pics are not that good, I'll only include molting and mating pics.

Pterinochilus murinus:






Aphonopelma sp. "Guatemala" or whatever they are being called now:






Theraphosa blondi: (Last year's pic)






T. blondi:






Brachypelma smithi:


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 31, 2009)

Not a molting or mating pic, but still cool and directly related to the mating pics so I'll add it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 1, 2010)

What sp. of 1st instar?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 1, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What sp. of 1st instar?


Theraphosa blondi


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 2, 2010)

*Wow! Those are Boehmi ?*

Pretty ! Very Pretty!

Those aren't Baums ?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 30, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Pretty ! Very Pretty!
> 
> Those aren't Baums ?


Nope. Those are B. boehmei.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 30, 2010)

I think she may have a surprise for me:


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*I would agree! Good luck  *


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm trying to photograph all the species in our collection. Here is what we took today: (These pics are spread elsewhere throughout this forum so there may be duplicates this week).

Acanthoscurria geniculata






Genus Aphonopelma:

A. schmidti






A. chalcodes






A. moderatum






A. armada






A. anax






Aphonopelma identified by locality:
"new river"






Arizona 1:






Arizona 2:






More pics next week.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 31, 2010)

Those native's are AMAZING looking......


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 31, 2010)

Great pics. Good luck with all your breeding.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 31, 2010)

A few more pics of a few breeding attempts this weekend:

Avicularia avicularia
(From the side)






(The proper way)






Brachypelma vagans






Haplopelma lividum (He's an old man, but he still tries.....)


----------



## Jmugleston (Feb 6, 2010)

A few more from this week:
P. irminia





P. cancerides (this guy was able to breed with 2 ladies this week)






S. rubronitens: So far one egg with legs...waiting on the others. Lots of infertile eggs, but she is barely 5" if that so she is a small girl.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updates on the rubronitens eggs?


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 20, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Any updates on the rubronitens eggs?


Bad news on that first eggsac. One made it to the post embryo stage, but none of the others did. I think the incubator became a bit too dry. (More reason to pull the eggsac only after they're eggs with legs. I was able to get the date info for that one (molt to 1st instar and 2nd instar), but it did not make it long after its 2nd instar molt. 

On the plus side, I have another gravid female, 2 females that just molted this last week, and a male that should mature soon. Now that I have a better idea on the timeline, I can be sure to pull the next eggsacs once they've made it to the eggs with legs stage.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 20, 2010)

*Sick!*

jmugleston, Looks like someones gonna have their hands full..... but then again, that's all in a day's work for you! Awesome pics, man!

Terry


----------



## crawltech (Apr 20, 2010)

Killer stuff, Jmug!...as always!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 21, 2010)

awesum stuff with the sacs man!


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sucks to hear. I hope your gravid female lays a good sac. I havent seen very many people breed these. I was going to breed my female last year but the MM arrived DOA. It would be nice to see some more of these in the hobby. CB ones of course.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 23, 2010)

*Genus: Brachypelma*

I think this includes all the species we're currently working with: (I'm not including the B. angustum and B. sabulosum since I'm selling them.

B. albiceps






B. albopilosum






B. auratum






B. boehmei






B. emelia






B. klaasi






B. schroederi






B. smithi






B. vagans






B. verdezi


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice Brachy's!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 23, 2010)

nice brachys!


----------



## Jmugleston (May 2, 2010)

*This week's random pics:*

A. sp. New River






A. junodi 






C. fimbriatus






E. cyanognathus






G. rosea 






H. gigas






M. velvetosoma MF and UM












N. chromatus UM






N. chromatus MF






P. cancerides






P. ornata UM






P. regalis 4 1st instars






P. striata 2nd instars






P. irminia






P. irminia pair






T. okerti-Ready to kick as always






X. immanis pair


----------



## Jmugleston (May 22, 2010)

A. seemanni telling the male she's not in the mood:






Subadult C. cyaneopubescens






Male and female C. pentalore (bought as C. fasciatum, but the molt said otherwise)






Euathlus sp. "blue"






I. hirsutum in an atypical stance:






I. hirsutum....on a good day:






P. sp. "platyomma"






P. sp. "antinous"






P. formosa






P. ornata






P. regalis






P. striata






H. maculata....coming soon:






P. regalis: Last batch until next Fall. 7 of 8 females produced eggsacs this year....not too shabby.


----------



## crawltech (May 22, 2010)

Awsome stuff, as always Jmug......


----------



## J.huff23 (May 22, 2010)

Hey what size is your P.irminia female?

Also, why is that the last batch of regalis? Did you run out of females? ,lol.


----------



## seanbond (May 22, 2010)

greta thread!
my chilo fim has done the exact same thing in her tank!


----------



## Jmugleston (May 22, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Hey what size is your P.irminia female?
> 
> Also, why is that the last batch of regalis? Did you run out of females? ,lol.


Yeah....we only had 8 females ready to breed last Fall. Luckily two have already molted, the male from last year is still going strong at 10 months old, we have a penultimate male, and we have two new girls to add to the breeding group this year. So the last for a few months..... I'm sure we'll have more before the year is out. 

The P. irminia that is shown in the same picture as the male is only about 4-5". The female pictured by herself is ~5-6".


----------



## Jmugleston (May 22, 2010)

seanbond said:


> greta thread!
> my chilo fim has done the exact same thing in her tank!


I love the webbing from these guys. Most the other adults are in smaller cages, but after she spent so much time webbing every inch of that cage I feel bad demoting her to a more reasonably sized enclosure. Plus it looks cool when I throw a male on there and take a picture like above.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 13, 2010)

*Just some random pics from the last week or so:*

A. chacoana: This guy has extra large "boxing gloves"






A. seemanni 1st instars getting darker:






A. versicolor:






B. emelia






E. sp. "blue" (She hates the new UM that just arrived. She'll warm up eventually I hope)






H. lividum during the awkward teenage years...but the blue is starting to show:






Defensive posture when a threat pose won't do:






P. sp. "Aussie Goliath"












P. irminia letting the male know she's not in the mood:






T. apophysis






A. behlei: (A bit of a size difference, but he didn't care)


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 19, 2010)

*Some more random shots*

A. behlei..It is like David and Goliath...only different since in this case Goliath is a nasty chick that wants to eat David.






B. schroederi. I am hoping she molts soon for she wants nothing to do with him right now.






N. caraposensis:
For a Nhandu, this species is quite small






P. platyomma
They don't seem to want to mate, but at least they're good at posing in a courtship-like stance


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice pics man. It's great to know your breeding B. schroederi.


----------



## Jmugleston (Nov 14, 2010)

*Random Pics*

Avicularia avicularia






Brachypelma albiceps: (Acquired as a "mystery" sling. It took a couple molts, but turned out to be a good surprise.






A rare glimpse of Ephebopus murinus.....






.....a more typical view:












I think her time with the male was well spent:






Nothing intimidating about this:






My favorite pokie species.....






....and a bit closer.






Basic brown spider....






....until it smiles:


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 14, 2010)

beautiful miranda!!! :clap:


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome thread Jmug, I could seriously browse picture threads all day, but then I wouldn't get anything done.


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 26, 2010)

*Some more random pics*

Avicularia amazonica






Brachypelma schroederi






Ceratogyrus marshalli:






Poecilotheria miranda






Ceratogyrus darlingi showing the quickest way to lose a leg:












And gone:


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 28, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> P. sp. "Aussie Goliath"


How's this one coming along?  Female?  Any pics to follow up?


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 29, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> How's this one coming along?  Female?  Any pics to follow up?


There are three of them and I think 1.2. They're about 3" or so now.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 1, 2011)

:worship:.....nuf said!....lol


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 2, 2011)

*Some more random pics*

P. ornata are now 1st instar






B. shcroederi mating






I. hirsutum mating












Megaphobema mesomelas acting like they want to mate, but the male still won't finish the job. Once again she initiated the interaction.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 16, 2011)

*Recent Spider Pairings*

Poecilotheria pederseni:






Poecilotheria fasciata:






Crappy shot but cool angle of the same P. fasciata (They were on the wall a few feet above me):






Pelinobius muticus:


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 20, 2011)

*Some random spider pics*

Haplopelma hainanum






This girl hates everyone. Hopefully she likes the new male.
Hysterocrates gigas. I think.






Oh yeah. And for fun here are a few 1st instar P. pederseni that molted recently.







Some more H. maculata slings. They're dark now and will molt within the next couple days:


----------



## Jmugleston (May 29, 2011)

*Random pics*

Avicularia avicularia:






Brachypelma albiceps:






Brachypelma emelia:






Ceratogyrus darlingi:






P. metallica eat your heart out. Though they're cool since they're a blue pokie, as blue spiders go they are a far cry behind H. lividum. These things glow.












Heteroscodra maculata:






The prettiest of the pokies, Poecilotheria miranda:


----------



## Philth (May 29, 2011)

Some nice stuff man, do the B. shcroederi kick alot of hair?  I told myself no more Brachy's , but those things are pretty cool.
Later, Tom


----------



## Jmugleston (May 29, 2011)

Philth said:


> Some nice stuff man, do the B. shcroederi kick alot of hair?  I told myself no more Brachy's , but those things are pretty cool.
> Later, Tom


Not bad at all. They are a bit flightier than most brachys, but past that they are quite placid.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 5, 2011)

Brachypelma schroederi






Ceratogyrus marshalli






Haplopelma lividum






Heteroscodra maculata spiderlings






Poecilotheria metallica






Poecilotheria metallica






Poecilotheria miranda






Poecilotheria ornata






Poecilotheria regalis






Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 7, 2011)

A few randoms shots from this week:
Acanthoscurria geniculata






New Arrival: UM Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Haplopelma sp. Any suggestions?



















Monocentropus balfouri after a molt







Poecilotheria tigriniwesseli


----------



## crawltech (Aug 7, 2011)

Awsome pics as always jmug!...and i have no idea on the haplo, but it is stunning, thats for sure!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 7, 2011)

Jmugleston said:


> Haplopelma sp. Any suggestions?


Looks like H.longipes to me!
-Chris


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen these sold as H. longipes (that's what it came in as) but side by side, the relative lengths of the leg segments are not similar to H. longipes.


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 4, 2011)

Psalmopoeus irminia












Brachypelma klaasi






Chilobrachys fimbriatus












Anthropomorphism aside, this pokie looks happy:












Ephebopus cyanognathus






Nhandu colloratovilosum:






Grammostola rosea






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Avicularia versicolor ultimate male






Avicularia minatrix






Avicularia avicularia






Xenesthis immanis






Phlogius sp. "Aussie goliath"






Phlogius crassipes "eunice"






Haplopelma longipes






Avicularia amazonica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster (Sep 4, 2011)

The shots of the irminia are amazing 

And I had to google Anthropomorphism oh:


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 25, 2012)

Ceratogyrus marshalli: Wasn't going to incubate these at first since I didn't think the male actually was successful.






I was soooooooo wrong.












I posted a breeding report, but here is a recent N. tripepii 2nd instar.






Nhandu chromatus 2nd instar recently hatched.






Some more Nhandu chromatus. Seems only one eggsac is good from this species each year. The others only have a dozen or so and whoever drops the last eggsac has the big one.


















Not my best work, but P. fasciata:
























P. metallica
























Psalmopoeus irminia:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Apr 25, 2012)

awsome jmug!..your P. irminia skills seem to be sharpening!


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't used this thread in a while so here are a few random T pics from the spider room:
Avicularia avicularia






Poecilotheria ornata 2nd instars!






Aphonopelma sp.






---------- Post added 03-03-2013 at 10:07 AM ----------

Pterinochilus murinus 1st instar






Tapinauchenius gigas 1st isntar






Poecilotheria striata 1st instar

Reactions: Like 2


----------

